# professional range for the home



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

hello everyone. seriously considering getting a Wolf range for our home as they make them in 'domestic' sizes. I will probably have to modify our ventilation system also. has anyone had this done and what did it run you if you don't mind revealing the cost. Also, I'm talking little or no kitchen space modifications.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

JohnPaul, I don't know anything about the current generation of Wolf products for residential use, but I can tell you that their current commercial products don't do so well. Wolf has recently been bought out by Vulcan and the transition products don't perform. The brand-new kitchen I'm now working in is out-fitted with all Wolf products and they have proven to be less than reliable and have inherent design flaws (according to our Wolf repair guy, Steve; we know him well and by first name because we see him so much!). Maybe if you could find an older, used residential range you'd have better luck. My Dad has an 8 year old residential Wolf range that I've worked with; it's a champ.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Thanks for the tip Greg, that's what I'll look into if I go Wolf. I last work on a Montague range and I hated the design, it was so backwards, the knobs were funky, the manifold set up was wierd, I'd hate to have one of those in my home. I also don't want to spend 7Gs on a unit so shopping the used market may be what the doctor ordered. Thanks again!


----------

